# 80 % der Verbraucher wollen Preisansage



## stieglitz (29 April 2005)

Das passt auch gut hier rein und die folgende Aussage klingt recht überzeugend:



> "Die gesetzliche Preisauszeichnungspflicht der Anbieter ist in allen anderen Branchen eine Selbstverständlichkeit", sagte die Verbraucherschützerin. "Es ist mir schleierhaft, warum für die Telekommunikation Sonderregeln gelten sollen." Bei den Telefontarifen seien bisher die einfachsten Grundregeln der Marktwirtschaft außer Kraft gesetzt. Im Café erfahre man vorher, was der Espresso kostet und nicht erst, einen Monat nachdem man ihn getrunken hat. Diese Logik vermisse sie bei den Telefontarifen.



http://de.internet.com/index.php?id=2035339§ion=Marketing-Statistics

Es ist wirklich ein Unding mit den Telefontarifen. Ich habe gestern auch nicht schlecht gestaunt, als ich meine Festnetzrechnung (T-Com) erhalten habe. Da waren zwei Positionen von zusammen 6,- € enthalten. Und zwar
waren das Gespräch von unserem Festnetz an das Handy meiner Frau.
Nach reichlichem Überlegen, kamen wir dann darauf, dass meine Frau von einer Freundin angerufen wurde. Die hatte auf das Festnetz bei uns angerufen, von dort wurde sie, weil niemand ranging, ans Handy weitergeleitet. Und das kostet dann. Blos bekommt man das als Angerufener garnicht mit. Als Angerufener geht man davon aus, dass der Anruf kostenlos ist und was macht man da, insbesondere als Frau  ,
man quatscht und quatscht.
Das ist auch wieder so ein angeblicher "Zusatzkomfort" den man einen ungefragt bzw. ohne das man es bewusst merkt, zugeschaltet wird.
Man muss ihn wieder extra abbestellen.
Man sieht, das sich die unterschiedlichen Telkos nicht schenken.


----------



## virenscanner (29 April 2005)

> ...von dort wurde sie, weil niemand ranging, ans Handy weitergeleitet.


Von wem wurde denn die Weiterleitung eingerichtet?


----------



## stieglitz (29 April 2005)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> > ...von dort wurde sie, weil niemand ranging, ans Handy weitergeleitet.
> 
> 
> Von wem wurde denn die Weiterleitung eingerichtet?



Ich weiss nicht genau. Da wurde mal wieder von der Telekom angerufen und ein besonders Paket angeboten. Ohne die Konsequenz zu kennen,
hat das meine Frau wohl akzeptiert. Ich muss das daheim noch mal genauer erruieren. Du hast wohl schon recht mit "selber schuld".
Aber das ganze ist so undurchsichtig, dass man das Ergebnis erst auf der Rechnung sieht. Und das prangere ich an. 8)


----------



## stieglitz (14 Juni 2005)

[Text editiert, da vorausgehendes unsinniges Geplänkel von mir verschrottet wurde.]

DeJu Moderator.

PS.: Mögliche Fortsetzungen werden kommentarlos gelöscht.http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php

Nachedit:
*Aus pädagosichen Gründen (Ein Gast will nicht hören!) wird der Thread geschlossen.*


----------

